

Systemd absorbs “su” command functionality - beedogs
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/08/29/1526217/systemd-absorbs-su-command-functionality

======
JdeBP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141715)
used to hyperlink to that same Slashdot discussion. Now it points to the
original.

